# IBS and Ibuprofen



## Lagunakid (Apr 2, 2016)

I've had problems with one of my knees for about six months. During that period I've taken loads of 400 mg Ibuprofen tablets. In recent weeks I've developed IBS symptoms - excessive flatulence, bowel discomfort and back pain. I've discovered that Buscopan IBS relief tablets do ease the symptoms. I'm going to steer clear of the Ibuprofen in the hope that the symptoms will disappear.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

NSAIDs taken over long term cause nasty side effects.


----------

